# Berufsboni im Vergleich



## Meiki (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ich haa mir mal ein paar gedanken gemacht ueber die verschiedenen berufsboni, und von welchen man am meisten profitiert, Die sammelberufe lasse ich mal bei seite. Die boni von schneiderei und ingineur habe ich auch nicht beruecksichtigt da ich die proc chance leider nicht weiss

Meine rechnung geht anhand von AP

VZ:
+64 AP durch 2 mal ring vz

Inschriftenkunde
+64 AP durch bessere schulter inschrift

Schmied
+64AP durch 2 zusaetzliche sockel (abhaengig vom derzeit besten gem, kann sich jedoch aendern)

Juwelier
+66 AP durch 3 mal besseren AP gem (abhaengig vom derzeit besten gem)

Alchemist
+60 AP  berechnet durch den um 50% erhoeten effekt des flaeschchens

Lederer
+64 AP durch bessere armschienen verzauberung

wie man schon sehen kann sind die werte im grunde alle ziemlich gleich, 

wie ndie erfahrung aus BC zeigt kommen vllt auch spaeter in WOTLK noch bessere gems, bzw epic gems fuer jederman somit waeren die 2 bonus gems vom schmied ein vorteil den anderen boni gegenueber

ich denke bei zauberschaden etc wird es sich ziemlich gleich verhalten

sollte im grunde nur ne kleine statistik sein dass jeder nen ueberblick bekommt


----------



## Deryana (24. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin Alchie/Juwe und damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden!
Gib jeweils auch noch n ILvL200 BoP-Trinket mit netten Boni und auch noch recht kostengünstig in der Herstellung!
Gerade der Alchiestein ist nicht zu unterschätzen find ich! +40% effektivität bei Heil und Manatränken ist gerade als Heiler Gold wert!


----------



## advanced08 (30. Dezember 2008)

hmm wer das gold hat kann ja mal vz skillen sich die ringe verzaubern den beruf verlernen inschriftenkunde lernen die schultern verzaubern beruf wieder verlernen schmied skillen sockel rauf und wieder verlernen und immer so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird allerdings sehr sehr sehr sehr teuer 

falls es geht ^^


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> hmm wer das gold hat kann ja mal vz skillen sich die ringe verzaubern den beruf verlernen inschriftenkunde lernen die schultern verzaubern beruf wieder verlernen schmied skillen sockel rauf und wieder verlernen und immer so weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das würde sich eigentlich absolut nicht lohnen, da man den Content auch so relativ gut leerbekommt (habs selber aber noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber sicherlich für Leute interessant, die immer das Beste aus ihrem Char rausholen wollen und genug Gold haben. Aber dazu sollte man auch auf dem jeweiligen Platz das absolut beste haben, was es derzeit zu looten gibt.


----------



## Meiki (31. Dezember 2008)

hm ich glaube nicht dass das funktionieren wuerde denn die ring vz brauchst z.b. nen vz skill von 400 damit sie ihre wirkung hat, denke dass es bei den anderen berufboni ned anders is..


----------



## hansieknalle (31. Dezember 2008)

Meiki schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich haa mir mal ein paar gedanken gemacht ueber die verschiedenen berufsboni, und von welchen man am meisten profitiert, Die sammelberufe lasse ich mal bei seite. Die boni von schneiderei und ingineur habe ich auch nicht beruecksichtigt da ich die proc chance leider nicht weiss
> 
> ...



grobes foul leder bin ich und ich habe 114 ap auf armschinen und die meistern leder habe auch krüschner das macht noch 25 critwertung


----------



## grempf (2. Januar 2009)

hansieknalle schrieb:


> grobes foul leder bin ich und ich habe 114 ap auf armschinen und die meistern leder habe auch krüschner das macht noch 25 critwertung



nix foul. die normale armschienen verzauberung bringt dir 50 ap und 114 minus 50 sind nun mal 64. der threadersteller hat den berufsbonus gegenüber den für jeden zugänglichen gegenstandsverbesserungen verglichen und absolut korrekt gerechnet. und die 25 crit durch kürschnern sind da deutlich schwächer als andere berufsboni.


----------

